
Go package to make ASCII line graphs - guptarohit
https://github.com/guptarohit/asciigraph
======
cornstalks
I hate to be "that guy," but that's not ASCII.

~~~
guptarohit
Hi, thanks for pointing this, I understand this now:). Thinking about renaming
the repository, 'utfgraph' sounds good? or please suggest any other more
appropriate(good) name, thanks:)

~~~
gojomo
'chargraph'?

------
badrabbit
Nice work. I personally have great appreciation for tools that do one task and
integrate well. This is the kind of a tool you don't know you need until
you're querying vague search terms on your search engine of choice.

------
je42
nice. there are similar packages for other eco systems like node.js. it makes
sense that go gets its own.

~~~
guptarohit
thanks, that's what I thought :) Actually I need the same for one of my
ongoing project.

------
IshKebab
Good work. Sad that terminals still don't support even basic graphics though.
It's 2018!

~~~
KirinDave
Lots of terminals support both inline and loaded graphics. A surprising number
of terminals support things like OSC 1337:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/apps/libapps/+/master/hter...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/apps/libapps/+/master/hterm/doc/ControlSequences.md#OSC-1337)

It's worth noting that iTerm2 and ChromeOS's HTerm
([https://chromium.googlesource.com/apps/libapps/+/master/hter...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/apps/libapps/+/master/hterm))
are a popular but hardly singular example. The (unfortunately name conflicted)
HTerm/Hackterm is a pretty cool example of an older standard:
[http://41j.com/hterm/](http://41j.com/hterm/)

~~~
IshKebab
Interesting. Can it be used for graphical interfaces and animation though? Or
is it just "show this image"?

~~~
KirinDave
I haven't tried, but I think 1337 doesn't do anything destructive to the
normal terminal extensions for mouse interaction.

